# Hymer high-level brake removal problems.



## harryb48 (May 31, 2007)

Hi All,
I have just rejoined after a gap of 5 years and now have a much better vehicle in the Hymer B574.(Previously a toyota Hiace conversion)
We have had to fix some minor problems on the Hymer(It`s a 2000 model) but have just found out the high - level brake light is not working when it was MOT`d yesterday(They passed it anyway) so I thought it will be a quick fix,probably a bad earth - but was unable to remove it as the screws are turning whatever is inside the body,and there seems to be no access from inside.
Has anyone had this problem,and how was it rectified?
We are of on a European trip next week and would like to be legal !

Thanks in advance.

harryb


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Harry

I took mine out for cleaning last year, but didn't have a problem with the threads. You might need to get a flat head screwdriver in behind the light to try and gently ease it out, at the same time as unscrewing the screws. 

Rgds

Mark


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Had the same problem on our 05 but were told by the garage that it would fail the MOT if the cable was connected and the light didn't work. It would be legal if the cable was disconnected.

Ours turned out to be the corroded feed from the lower brake light. It was due into Hambilton Engineering for its annual habitation service and they fixed it as well as replacing the cable.


----------



## harryb48 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies with those tips.

I had tried using a screwdriver Mark,and even a kitchen knife behind the light but to no avail.I suspect the threads are corroded so perhaps some penetrating oil might help.A job for tomorrow.I am worried in case I put too much pressure on the lens though - replacements appear to be unavailable,or at least I cannot find any online.

I also took off both the bottom lights and fiddled with the connections,but they all look ok..I will try again tomorrow and give them a thorough clean.Will keep you updated.Thanks again.

Harryb


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi
See if this fix to remove a rear light cluster will work
Link

Steve


----------



## harryb48 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Again,
I have tried loosening with penetrating oil etc,but no luck .

Will try the electric drill,but am away from home at the moment,will give it a go before we head off to family in Holland next week.

Thyanks again.

Harryb


----------

